

Want to sell more? - kirk21

Would like to get feedback on this concept:<p>ProfitBooster allows you reward people if they sell your product. We handle all the hassle, you sell more. We focus on small businesses.<p>How does it work? You provide a link to your product and a % of your revenue you want to share. We provide a dedicated link that you can send to your affiliates (or recruit affiliates for you).<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;profitbooster.launchrock.com<p>Thanks!
======
ahazred8ta
feedback on this concept -- Well, the rest of the online world has been doing
this since 1994, so you're only about 20 years behind the curve. You've bent
over backwards to avoid giving your prospects _any_ information about how you
differ from any other affiliate marketing business. You don't own the .COM
domain. This does not inspire confidence. Is this enough feedback, or would
you like us to continue?

